# Shrimp Time Lapse



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

A quick time lapse I took of my shrimp working on a spinach leaf tonight.


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Really cool! Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very neat video! How long was that in real time?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the interest. It was shot over about an hour.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool video and nice shrimp. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

awesome video!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I had no idea that shrimp would go for spinach like that. Why don't they eat your plants?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Morainy said:


> I had no idea that shrimp would go for spinach like that. Why don't they eat your plants?


I boil the spinach for a few minutes to soften it up. That may have something to do with it.


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

That's is wild!! I have a blanched piece of romaine in mine but it's not going like that...maybe I should try spinach...


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I've recently been blanching dandelion leaves and they are just as popular. I'll do another time lapse soon.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

And one of the shrimp tackling a broccoli stalk tonight.






Not sure why it isn't embedding. Sorry about that. Pretty sure it is user error on my part.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Embedded now, for anyone not quite interested enough to click the link.


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Very cool, I tried mine on boiled Zucchini but the excess was too soft to pull out and it made a mess so I never went back to it.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool video.
My shrimp love dandelion and kale. Need to try broccoli stalk.



Sean's Ponds said:


> Very cool, I tried mine on boiled Zucchini but the excess was too soft to pull out and it made a mess so I never went back to it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sean


Turkey baster should do the job


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

They made quick work of this dandelion leaf. Seems that the larger leaves need to be blanched for longer to soften them up. Smaller leaves (under 4 inches) only need a couple of minutes.


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

My shrimps like mulberry leaf more.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

your shrimp are lovely!
What kinds are the white and blue ones? Do they not interbreed (throwing "mutts")?

Also, what is the plant you have carpeting the bottom? I love the way the red plant (a crypt of some sort?) pokes through it. Do you find that larger plants ever have trouble being under the carpet and having to poke their way through?


----------

